
Ask HN: What is the oldest code you wrote that is still running in production? - dsiegel2275
I&#x27;m curious to hear from both folks that have been in the industry for decades and those that are still relatively new:  To the best of your knowledge what is the oldest bit of code that you&#x27;ve written that you know (or believe) is still running in production?<p>For myself: I wrote a data management system for nuclear reactor steam generator inspection&#x2F;repair  in VB6 from 1997-1999.  It has been running in production since then.
======
rurban
1994, lot of internal code for a then Austrian ISP, since bought by a
competitor, but the code is still running I hear. (Voip regex routing engine
for asterisk in C, a webmail in PHP, dns, lot of Perl stuff)

------
QuadrupleA
Not a professional project, but an academic phrase generator I wrote to poke
fun at a teacher in 1996-ish that my teenage friends and I deemed pretentious
is still up and running:

[https://phrasegenerator.com/academic](https://phrasegenerator.com/academic)

Only the source words remain though - code was originally Cold Fusion I think,
generated on the server; then ASP.NET & XML when everything cool had to be
XML. Currently python / flask with the phrases generated in js.

